# NEU bei Caseking: Grafikkarten-Soforttausch bei Defekt!



## Caseking-Mike (26. November 2014)

[B][SIZE=4]NEU bei Caseking: Grafikkarten-Soforttausch bei Defekt! :)[/SIZE][/B]

Direkter Grafikkarten-Umtausch ohne Wartezeit: Während des Gewährleistungszeitraumes von 2 Jahren ab Warenerhalt werden bei Caseking von Endkunden berechtigt reklamierte Grafikkarten - also solche mit einem von uns bestätigten Defekt - aller genannten Marken* direkt gegen Neuware ausgetauscht (sofern lagernd). Eine Einsendung der fehlerhaften Ware an den Hersteller und damit verbundene längere Wartezeiten entfallen somit komplett!

*Marken: ASUS, EVGA, Gigabyte, PNY, Sapphire, ZOTAC plus darauf basierende King Mod Produkte

Weitere Details zum Grafikkarten-Soforttausch im Caseking-Shop: [URL='https://goo.gl/9NzAUj']Caseking Grafikkarten-Soforttausch[/URL]

Link zu allen AMD Grafikkarten: [URL='http://bit.ly/1zq9Qee']Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » AMD Grafikkarten[/URL]

Link zu allen NVIDIA Grafikkarten: [URL='http://bit.ly/1zUZO5T']Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » NVIDIA Grafikkarten[/URL]

Link zu allen King Mod Grafikkarten: [URL='http://bit.ly/1AOa9Ut']Caseking.de » King Mod Service » Grafikkarten[/URL]


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (26. November 2014)

Und warum ist MSI nicht dabei?Gerade die Karten mit Twin Forz Kühler finde ich gut was Kühlleistung  angeht bzw. die Lautstärke der Lüfter.


----------



## Falador (26. November 2014)

Da hier schon wieder der "Gefällt mir Button" fehlt," DAUMEN HOCH" von mir 
So soll es sein 1A


----------



## DerFakeAccount (26. November 2014)

Super  Habe mir erst vor circa einem Monat eine Inno3D 970 Airboss bekauft, das macht den Shop noch sympatischer


----------



## Caseking-Mike (26. November 2014)

Brexzidian7794 schrieb:


> Und warum ist MSI nicht dabei?Gerade die Karten mit Twin Forz Kühler finde ich gut was Kühlleistung  angeht bzw. die Lautstärke der Lüfter.



Wir haben es versucht, aber es lässt sich bei MSI und Gigabyte Grafikkarten zumindest nicht garantiert einrichten, so dass wir da leider kein Soforttausch-Versprechen geben können. Das ist selbstverständlich kein Werturteil über die Qualität der Grafikkarten selber, die finden auch wir sehr gut.


----------



## Amigo (26. November 2014)

Als langjähriger Stammi in eurem Outlet hab ich nun noch einen Grund mehr bei euch vor Ort zu kaufen. 
Klasse Service, schön dass ihr diesen so umfangreich anbieten könnt. Ist die beste News des Tages auf PCGH!


----------



## Noxxphox (26. November 2014)

Nice find ich gut das meine nächsten beiden grakas von euch kommen werden


----------



## Pokerclock (26. November 2014)

Ich hätte ein paar Fragen zu der Aktion:



Caseking-Mike schrieb:


> Direkter Grafikkarten-Umtausch ohne Wartezeit: Während des Gewährleistungszeitraumes von 2 Jahren ab Warenerhalt werden bei Caseking ab sofort von Endkunden berechtigt reklamierte Grafikkarten - also solche mit einem von uns bestätigten Defekt - aller genannten Marken* direkt gegen Neuware ausgetauscht (sofern lagernd). Eine Einsendung der fehlerhaften Ware an den Hersteller und damit verbundene längere Wartezeiten entfallen somit komplett!



In wie fern bietet dieser Service einen zusätzlichen Vorteil gegenüber der ohnehin bestehenden gesetzlichen Gewährleistung? Ein Austausch im Sinne einer Nacherfüllung ist ohnehin vorzunehmen, sofern der Käufer dies nach seiner Wahl wünscht und keine unverhältnismäßig hohen Kosten der Nacherfüllung dem gegenüber stehen.

Bedeutet "ohne Wartezeit", dass eine Fristsetzung entbehrlich wird oder soll "ohne Wartezeit" im Sinne von "unverzüglich" verstanden werden? Sofern Ware lagernd vorhanden ist, verkürzt dies ohnehin nach h. M. die Nacherfüllungsfrist auf den Bestandteil, der für eine Überprüfung als notwendig erachtet wird.



Caseking-Mike schrieb:


> Sollte die auszutauschende Grafikkarte nicht mehr lagernd oder lieferbar sein, so wird von uns eine Gutschrift ausgestellt. Anschließend kann damit eine alternative Grafikkarte aus unserem Sortiment frei gewählt werden. Dabei anfallende Aufpreise können einfach nachgezahlt werden und eventuell entstehende Restbeträge werden von uns zurückerstattet.



Bedeutet "Gutschrift", dass dieser Betrag ausschließlich gegenüber Caseking erneut ausgegeben werden kann oder erfolgt eine Rückzahlung in Form von Geld auf das Bankkonto des Käufers? Sofern die ausgestellte Gutschrift nur für den Einkauf bei Caseking genutzt werden kann, verstößt dies gegen §309 Nr. 8 b) BGB, ist mitunter (wettbewerbsrechtlich) abmahnfähig. Ich denke mal nicht, dass der Satz so zu verstehen ist, oder?


----------



## Pixy (26. November 2014)

> Bedeutet "Gutschrift", dass dieser Betrag ausschließlich gegenüber  Caseking erneut ausgegeben werden kann oder erfolgt eine Rückzahlung in  Form von Geld auf das Bankkonto des Käufers? Sofern die ausgestellte  Gutschrift nur für den Einkauf bei Caseking genutzt werden kann,  verstößt dies gegen §309 Nr. 8 b) BGB, ist mitunter  (wettbewerbsrechtlich) abmahnfähig. Ich denke mal nicht, dass der Satz  so zu verstehen ist, oder?


Das finde ich eine berechtigte Frage, konnte selbst jetzt auch nicht genau herraus lesen, was von beiden zutrifft.


----------



## Caseking-Mike (26. November 2014)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ich hätte ein paar Fragen zu der Aktion:
> 
> In wie fern bietet dieser Service einen zusätzlichen Vorteil gegenüber der ohnehin bestehenden gesetzlichen Gewährleistung? Ein Austausch im Sinne einer Nacherfüllung ist ohnehin vorzunehmen, sofern der Käufer dies nach seiner Wahl wünscht und keine unverhältnismäßig hohen Kosten der Nacherfüllung dem gegenüber stehen.
> 
> Bedeutet "ohne Wartezeit", dass eine Fristsetzung entbehrlich wird oder soll "ohne Wartezeit" im Sinne von "unverzüglich" verstanden werden? Sofern Ware lagernd vorhanden ist, verkürzt dies ohnehin nach h. M. die Nacherfüllungsfrist auf den Bestandteil, der für eine Überprüfung als notwendig erachtet wird.



In sehr vielen Fällen sind die Kosten für einen Direktaustausch aus unserer Sicht unverhältnismäßig hoch, so dass es bisher nicht in jedem Fall möglich war einen sofortigen Austausch vorzunehmen. Wir ändern diese Praxis jetzt und tragen die entsprechenden Kosten selber. Somit verzichten wir auf unser Recht in einem solchen Fall die vom Kunden gewünschte Art der Nacherfüllung abzulehnen, sofern sich der Fehler direkt bei unserer Überprüfung verifizieren lässt. Sobald eine entsprechende Karte nun zurück geschickt wird, werden wir sie innerhalb von durchschnittlich etwa 1-3 Tagen einer Prüfung unterziehen und bei einem sich bestätigenden Defekt am selben oder folgenden Werktag (kommt auf die Uhrzeit an) eine neue Austauschkarte los schicken. 



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Bedeutet "Gutschrift", dass dieser Betrag ausschließlich gegenüber Caseking erneut ausgegeben werden kann oder erfolgt eine Rückzahlung in Form von Geld auf das Bankkonto des Käufers? Sofern die ausgestellte Gutschrift nur für den Einkauf bei Caseking genutzt werden kann, verstößt dies gegen §309 Nr. 8 b) BGB, ist mitunter (wettbewerbsrechtlich) abmahnfähig. Ich denke mal nicht, dass der Satz so zu verstehen ist, oder?



Keine Panik, selbstverständlich kann die Gutschrift auch ausgezahlt werden, so wie wir es auch schon seit jeher praktizieren, wenn Grafikkarten nicht mehr verfügbar/ersetzbar sind.


----------



## Deathy93 (26. November 2014)

Na dann wird nur noch bei Caseking bestellt


----------



## Pixy (26. November 2014)

Das überlege ich mir nach der Nummer von heute noch.
Neue Karte bestellt (Zotac GTX 970), satte 415€ bezahlt und bekomme einen Rückläufer.
Immerhin waren Sie ehrlich.

Danke, in diesem Fall verzichte ich auf den Service.
Karte geht morgen gleich zurück, ist alles in die Wege geleitet.

Da frage ich mich als Kunde allerdings schon, warum soll ich einen teilweise so großen Aufpreis bezahlen, im Vergleich zu Alternate und co., wenn ich "Gebrauchtware" bekomme.
Vielleicht sollte man die Preise doch nicht ganz so hochschrauben und behaupten, es würde nur "Neuware" versendet.
Sonst könnte ich auch gleich bei MF einkaufen und satte 50€ sparen.

Das ist das was mich am meisten ärgert.
Den Aufpreis nahm ich für guten Service und "Neuware" in Kauf, nicht alles davon rifft zu.


----------



## Caseking-Mike (26. November 2014)

Hey Pixy,

Einen Rückläufer hast du bei uns maximal aus Versehen erhalten und kannst die Karte einfach widerrufen und bekommst dann eine neue (sofern lagernd). Solche Verwechslungen können im Stress der Vorweihnachtszeit leider nicht gänzlich vermieden werden. Juristisch gesehen ist ein Rückläufer allerdings nicht als "Gebrauchtware" einzustufen. Wenn du mir deine Bestellnummer per PM zukommen lässt, würde ich mir den Fall gern genauer anschauen.

Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------



## Pixy (26. November 2014)

Ja das kann natürlich passieren.

Es wurde auf Ansprache auch nicht groß verheimlicht oder drum herum geredet.
Von daher sehe ich es inzwischen nicht mehr ganz so tragisch, auch wenn ich vorhin doch echt sauer war deswegen.
Die Rücksendung läuft bereits, ist also alles in die Wege geleitet.

Momentan ist die Karte auch nicht lagernd, von daher könnte kein Austausch stattfinden.
Da wir jetzt die nächsten 8 Tage nicht zuHause sind, hilft mir ein Umtausch jetzt auch gerade nicht.


----------



## Fried_Knight (26. November 2014)

Uh, Caseking packt wohl in letzter Zeit der Ehrgeiz. Mit solchem Service macht man sich bei mir beliebt.


----------



## Threshold (26. November 2014)

Solange du keine Karte von Gigabyte oder MSI hast.


----------



## XyZaaH (28. November 2014)

Super


----------



## danomat (29. November 2014)

Wird bei einer gutschrift der kaufpreis oder ein zeitwert erstattet?


----------



## Caseking-Mike (1. Dezember 2014)

Das kommt auf den Einzelfall an, aber in der Regel wird es der ursprüngliche Kaufpreis in voller Höhe sein. Auch bisher haben wir in den allermeisten Fällen eine Gutschrift in Höhe des ursprünglichen Kaufpreises ausgestellt.


----------



## Pokerclock (1. Dezember 2014)

In welchen Fällen wird nicht der ursprüngliche Kaufpreis zurückbezahlt und auf welcher Grundlage erfolgt der Abschlag?


----------



## Caseking-Mike (1. Dezember 2014)

Bei Gewährleistungsabwicklungen verlangen wir grundsätzlich keinen Wertersatz. Ein Zeitwert kann in Einzelfällen jedoch dann berechnet werden, wenn wir eine Rücksendung im Rahmen der "Gewährleistung" aus Kulanz annehmen, der Kunde aufgrund der ausgelaufenen Beweislastumkehr nicht zweifelsfrei nachweisen kann, dass der Mangel bei Gefahrübergang bereits vorhanden war und wir das entsprechende Produkt nicht mehr reparieren (lassen) oder ersetzen können. Dann kann es sein, dass wir trotzdem einem Rücktritt vom Kauf zustimmen, dabei jedoch nur eine Zeitwertgutschrift ausstellen. 

Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------



## k4lle (20. Februar 2015)

Also meine Inno3D GeForce GTX 780 iChill HerculeZ X3 Ultra ist seit Mittwoch bei euch wegen Reklamation (Die Karte habe ich im  Juni 2014 bei euch gekauft).

Bis jetzt habe ich noch keine Bestätigung erhalten. Auf Anfrage bei Caseking Service bekomme ich nur den Hinweis das es zu einer Verzögerung bei Reklamationen kommt
und ich dafür Verständnis aufbringen soll (tut uns leid blablabla).

Wenn ich das jetzt lese - besonderer Service oder Direktumtausch, komme ich mir echt verarscht vor. Ihr seid ja noch nicht mal in der Lage, mir nach 48 Stunden einen Status zu geben.

Ich frage mich auch... Wie lange soll ich auf meine Grafikkarte warten???

Erst letzte Woche habe ich Board und CPU für über 500 € bei Euch bestellt.

Wenn sich nicht bald was tut, war dies meine letzte!!!


----------



## Se7en (20. Februar 2015)

hi k4lle
Also ich warte schon 2 Wochen auf meine Graka(rma) und heute die gleiche Email bekommen wie du, da ich heute nachfragte.
Klingt nachm Stau

Gruß


----------



## k4lle (20. Februar 2015)

Ist ne Unverschämtheit. Versprechungen und den Kunden dann gnadenlos kalt stellen.

2 Wochen werde ich nicht warten!


----------



## Threshold (20. Februar 2015)

k4lle schrieb:


> Bis jetzt habe ich noch keine Bestätigung erhalten. Auf Anfrage bei Caseking Service bekomme ich nur den Hinweis das es zu einer Verzögerung bei Reklamationen kommt
> und ich dafür Verständnis aufbringen soll (tut uns leid blablabla).



Ich denke, dass die bei Caseking gerade alle Hände voll haben wegen der GTx 970 Reklamationen. Dass es da mal zu einer Verzögerung kommt, ist zwar ärgerlich aber durchaus nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Caseking-Mike (20. Februar 2015)

Hallo Leute,

es ist tatsächlich so, dass wir aktuell eine freiwillige Rücknahmeaktion zu den GTX 970 Grafikkarten durchführen und aufgrund der Masse an Rücksendungen haben wir aktuell einen Rückstand von etwa 7 Werktagen. Ich kann dafür nur um Entschuldigung bitten und im Laufe der nächsten zwei Wochen wird sich dieser Rückstand wieder normalisieren. 

@K4lle: Wir versenden generell keine Eingangsbestätigungen für Rücksendungen, da du anhand deiner Trackingdaten vom Caseking Retourenlabel ja selber feststellen kannst, dass die Sendung bei uns eingegangen ist. Unser Direktaustausch funktioniert so, wie auch im ersten Posting beschrieben wurde. Nachdem die Karte bei uns geprüft worden ist, wird sie direkt gegen Neuware ausgetauscht ohne diese an den Hersteller einzuschicken, was mehrere Wochen dauern würde. Von 48 Stunden ist dort jedoch keine Rede und dieser Zeitraum ist in Anbetracht gängiger Transportlaufzeiten und einer nötigen Funktionsprüfung auch ohne einen Bearbeitungsrückstand wohl utopisch. Wenn deine Karte am Mittwoch eingetroffen ist, dann wird sie voraussichtlich Ende nächster Woche bearbeitet worden sein.

@Se7en: Wenn du schon 2 Wochen auf deine Grafikkarte wartest, dann vermute ich einfach mal, dass es sich um eine Marke handelt, die nicht zum Direktaustausch berechtigt ist, andernfalls schick mir mal bitte deine Kundendaten per PM, da eine Wartezeit von 2 Wochen hier nicht möglich sein kann. *Edit: Verdacht hat sich bestätigt, es handelt sich um eine Karte von Gigabyte.

Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------



## k4lle (20. Februar 2015)

Sorry Mike, aber du machst mich wirklich sprachlos mit dem was du schreibst. 
Das habe ich noch nie erlebt. Ich glaube, du liest auch nicht richtig und verstehst nicht, was ich meine. 

Ich erwarte ganz sicher nicht, das eine Reklamation innerhalb von 48 Std. abgewickelt wird, aber ich als KUNDE kann erwarten, 
über den Status der Reklamation informiert zu werden und nicht , das ich euch alles aus der Nase ziehen muß. 

Das geht bei anderen Händlern auch. Ich habe mit dem was ich lese noch weniger Verständnis 
(insbesondere deine Aussage "...dann wird sie voraussichtlich Ende nächster Woche bearbeitet worden sein.) 
und ganz sicher wird meine Bestellung aus letzter Woche, vorerst die letzte gewesen sein.

Mit einem habt ihr völlig recht... CASEKING, hier ist nichts Standard.

Das trifft die Sache wie die Faust aufs Auge.


----------



## Caseking-Mike (20. Februar 2015)

Hallo k4lle,

wie ich schon geschrieben habe, versenden wir generell keine an sich völlig inhaltsleeren Benachrichtigungen über den Eingang einer Reklamation, weil sich viele Kunden über den Spam beschwert hatten und die Bearbeitung zu normalen Zeiten in der Regel auch am nächsten Werktag erfolgt. Im Normalfall wären es dann einfach sehr viele Mails auf einmal. Außerdem kann jeder Kunde mit der Trackingnummer seiner Caseking Rücksendemarke den Eingangszeitpunkt jederzeit mühelos selbst feststellen. Mit "aus der Nase ziehen" hat das also nichts zu tun, aber ich werde deine Anregung dennoch weiterleiten. Man kann es jedoch bei der Frage ob Eingangsbenachrichtigung ja oder nein leider nicht jedem recht machen. Viele Kunden wissen es jedenfalls sehr zu schätzen, dass sie von uns bei einer Sache wie mit der GTX 970 nicht im Stich gelassen werden und können in so einer Phase über die etwas verlängerte Bearbeitungszeit hinwegsehen. Fairerweise müssen aktuell auch alle Reklamationen chronologisch abgearbeitet werden, so dass ich unglücklicherweise nichts vorziehen kann. Ich werde mich am Montag trotzdem um den Status deiner Bearbeitung erkundigen und vielleicht baut sich der Rückstand dann schon etwas ab, da die Kulanz-Rücknahmeaktion heute ausgelaufen ist.

Liebe Grüße,
Mike

PS. Ach ja, schick mir mal bitte deine Kundennummer per PM, denn die habe ich glaub ich noch gar nicht bekommen.


----------



## Matriach (12. März 2015)

Hallo Mike, 

In einem Punkt stimme ich dir zu, man kann ein Retourenlabel über DHL nachtracken und somit feststellen wann das Paket bei euch eingetroffen ist, aber ...
Was passiert dann? Wie ist der Bearbeitungsstatus? Wann kann man mit einer Rückzahlung rechnen? 
Zumindest hier könnte man sehr wohl eine Statusmail an die Endkunden rausschicken damit man zumindest mit einer ungefähren Bearbeitung und Rückzahlung rechnen kann.

Ich habe z.B. vor einer Woche schon ein Netzteil zurückgeschickt welches mittlerweile auch angekommen ist, man kann das wie du ja schon sagst recht schnell selbst nachprüfen.
Nun Gut, aber seit dem stehe ich ein wenig wie ein Ochse am Berg und weiß eigentlich gar nicht so recht wie, wo und vor allem wann diese Angelegenheit erledigt ist.
Denn bisher habe ich nicht einmal ne Mail bekommen das sich aufgrund der Sachlage bei euch Bearbeitungen verzögern können. 

Und natürlich Frage ich nicht sofort nach und denke mir, Gut wenn es zu Problemen kommt werden sie sich schon melden.
Schlussendlich bin ich einfach nur ein Kunde der wie wahrscheinlich jeder ernst genommen will und sei mir nicht böse wenn ich als Kunde natürlich nicht jeder Kleinigkeit nachlaufen möchte.
Gerade hier sollte von euch einfach mehr rüber kommen, es ist eben nicht nur das Verkaufen wichtig sondern auch der Umgang mit Problemen die eine Firma auszeichnet, zumindest ist das meine Meinung.

Wäre schön wenn ihr zumindest in dieser Hinsicht euren Kunden etwas entgegen kommt.
Denn bei einem Gutem Service mit Gutem Informationsfluss sind auch bestimmt Endkunden dann eher bereit mal eine oder zwei Wochen länger zu warten wie gewöhnlich.

Würde ich so eine Informationspolitik in meinem Job an den Tag legen wäre ich wahrscheinlich Morgen direkt arbeitslos.
Meine Kunden sind in diesem Falle Patienten und die stehen absolut nicht auf lange Wartezeiten und noch weniger auf lange Diagnosestellungen. 
Es gab da mal vor zig Jahren einen recht lustigen Spruch der das eigentlich gut zusammengefasst hat wie wichtig Zeit und Informationen sind.



> "Zuverlässige Informationen sind unbedingt nötig für das Gelingen eines Unternehmens!"
> Christoph Kolumbus (1415 - 1506)



PS: Dies soll jetzt auch kein runter Putzen sein sondern lediglich ein Anstoß, grundsätzlich seid ihr nämlich ein prima Anbieter mit einer Guten Dienstleistung!

Nichtsdestotrotz Herzliche Grüße & einen schönen Donnerstag noch.


----------



## Noxxphox (17. März 2015)

Hab da mal ne Frage, wie sieht es mit dieser Gewährleistung bei umgebauten Karten aus?
Ich Rede natürlich nicht von gemodeten, sprich zombiemod usw., Karten, sondern wenn man einennWasserkühler von z.B. EK Dr aufgebaut hat. UND sichergestellt ist das der Defekt nicht durch den Umbau verursacht worden ist. sprich wenn das ganze Sachgemäß und sorgfältig installiert ist. zählt eure Garantie da auch?


----------



## Caseking-Mike (18. März 2015)

Hi Noxxphox,

bei modifizierten Karten geht die Gewährleistung (des Händlers) immer verloren und bei der Mehrheit der Grafikkartenhersteller auch die Garantie. Genau deshalb bieten wir King Mod Grafikkarten an, die von uns selbst umgebaut worden sind und nur deshalb mit voller Garantie angeboten werden können. 

Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------



## Threshold (18. März 2015)

Eine kurze Zwischenfrage.
Welche Lüfter [Radiatoren] nutzt ihr für die King Mod Systeme mit Wasserkühlung?


----------



## Caseking-Mike (18. März 2015)

Das ist unterschiedlich und die Radiatoren stammen aus unserem Sortiment. Wenn du es bei einem bestimmten System genau wissen möchtest, dann sag mir mal die Artikelnummer:
https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/PC-Systeme/Wassergekuehlter-PC:::11128_11277.html


----------



## Threshold (18. März 2015)

Ach so. Nein, einen bestimmten Artikel habe ich jetzt nicht im Sinn gehabt.
Ich dachte nur, dass ihr einen bestimmten Lüfter für die Radiatoren nimmt, weil der sich gut bewährt hat -- also 120mm und 140mm natürlich.


----------



## Caseking-Mike (18. März 2015)

Das kommt wirklich ganz drauf an und generell werden die Systeme auch oft nach Kundenwunsch gebaut, so dass es jederzeit möglich ist da eigene Wünsche einfließen zu lassen.


----------



## Threshold (18. März 2015)

OK. dann passt es. Als Kunde kann ich mir dann die Lüfter sozusagen "aussuchen".
Das wollte ich eigentlich auch wissen.


----------



## Caseking-Mike (18. März 2015)

Änderungswünsche (fast) aller Art sind bei uns immer möglich


----------



## Noxxphox (19. März 2015)

ok danke für die antwort, aber nur aus interesse, somit geht die garantie auch verloren bei euch wenn ich z.b. eine karte von einem händler habe der sowas zuläst, wie evga?
weil die haben soweit ich weis damit kein problem, solang der fehler nicht von dem umbau luft zu wakü verursachte wurde.


----------



## Threshold (19. März 2015)

EVGA hat seinen eigenen Support. Wenn du eine defekte EVGA hast, schickst du sie direkt zum Hersteller und macht nicht den Umweg über einen Händler.


----------



## Caseking-Mike (20. März 2015)

@Noxxphox



Caseking-Mike schrieb:


> bei der Mehrheit der Grafikkartenhersteller auch die Garantie



EVGA ist kein Händler, sondern ein Hersteller und wie ich hier schon geschrieben habe, geht die Garantie bei der Mehrheit der Hersteller verloren, aber z.B. eben nicht bei EVGA.


----------



## Matriach (20. März 2015)

Caseking-Mike schrieb:


> Wir haben es versucht, aber es lässt sich bei MSI und Gigabyte Grafikkarten zumindest nicht garantiert einrichten, so dass wir da leider kein Soforttausch-Versprechen geben können. Das ist selbstverständlich kein Werturteil über die Qualität der Grafikkarten selber, die finden auch wir sehr gut.



Und wie wird das schlussendlich geregelt, wie ist das zu verstehen? 
Bedeutet "nicht garantiert einrichten" auf Kulanz umtauschen oder mit Rücksprache der beiden genanten (Gigabyte & MSI) umtauschen oder bedeutet es gar nicht?

Grüße


----------



## Caseking-Mike (20. März 2015)

Wir tauschen bei einem Defekt natürlich auch MSI und Gigabyte Grafikkarten um, es dauert nur ggf. länger. In manchen Fällen können wir aber auch bei solchen Karten einen Soforttausch vornehmen.


----------



## Matriach (20. März 2015)

Gut zu wissen, danke für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## Caseking-Mike (6. August 2015)

Update: 

Ab heute gibt es den Soforttausch auch bei Grafikkarten von Gigabyte! -> Caseking.de - Grafikkarten-Soforttausch


----------



## shl1976 (16. November 2015)

Ich warte nun seit dem 04.11.15 auf den Austausch meiner am 30.10.15 bestellten und am 31.10. erhaltenen, leider aber defekten(Speichergeschwindigkeit) GTX980 KFA2 HOF 8Pack Edition...
Ich konnte effektiv 3 Tage damit spielen  und warte nun seitdem auf den Austausch. Am heutigen Montag war anscheinend Wareneingang (da stand heute morgen noch >Im Zulauf< und später wieder >bestellt< und nun ab 30.11.15 wieder erneute Lieferung. Kann ich denn davon Ausgehen, das meine Austausch Karte bei heutigem Wareneingang dann auch bereits auf den Weg zu mir ist? Es ist leider so, das ich weder über EMail, noch über mein Kundenkonto irgendeine Info erhalten habe, ob dem denn nun so ist!
Ich hätte gerne mal eine verlässliche Info wann ich denn endlich mit meiner GraKa rechnen darf


----------



## Caseking-Mike (17. November 2015)

Hallo shl1976,

um dir genauer sagen zu können, wie wir in deinem Fall verfahren, benötige ich natürlich zunächst deine Kunden- oder Bestellnummer, da wir sonst nicht wissen, wer du überhaupt bist.

Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------



## shl1976 (17. November 2015)

Danke Caseking-Mike, aber ich habe HEUTE gegen 15.00 Uhr ENDLICH meine neue Karte erhalten!  
hat sich also erledigt. Natürlich war mir klar, dass ihr ohne genaue Daten nichts machen könnt, ich wollte aber auf Reaktion warten und dann per PM meine Daten senden, damit diese nicht missbräuchlich verwendet werden können! Man weiß ja nie... xD
Aber wie gesagt, hab meine Karte vorhin bekommen und bin erstmal überglücklich 

LG


----------



## steAK79 (19. Januar 2016)

Hm.... MSI noch immer nicht dabei. Schade eigentlich.
Nebenher sei noch bemerkt, das auch MSI keine Problem hat mit fachgerecht umgebauten GraKa`s.
Hatte mir vor meiner Umrüstung extra die Mühe gemacht und bei deren Support nachgefragt.
Bei ner Karte von über 700€ ja eine nicht ganz unberechtigte Frage.
Spiele momentan mit dem Gedanken mir noch eine zweite reinzuschmeissen, allerdings wird es dann wohl eher keine
von CK sein. Leider zu teuer, Kühlkomponenten werden aber woh wieder von Euch sein...

PS: Wieviel "Rückstau" ist denn aktuell im Wareneingang? Habe noch ein offenens Knisternetzteil eingeschickt.

Grüße

steAK`

Edit: Bin ich denn überhaupt richtig? Nee, oder? Nur nen Ton sagen, ggfs. mache ich dann nen neuen Fred auf.


----------



## Caseking-Eddi (19. Januar 2016)

Hallo steAK79,

ich habe dir mal eine PM geschickt, da dies tatsächlich ein wenig offtopic ist.

Gruß,
Eddi


----------



## HCT (16. Februar 2016)

Jetzt werde ich euren Service wohl mal testen müssen. Meine 23 Monate alte inno3D GTX 780 Ti iChill Herculez DHS Edition hat es erwischt, natürlich genau dann, wenn ich Urlaub habe. 

Bin mal gespannt wie das läuft, da es wohl kaum möglich sein wird die Karte 1 zu 1 zu ersetzen (Schicksal der Sondereditionen...). Ich werde berichten, hoffentlich nur Gutes.


----------



## nonamez78 (16. Februar 2016)

Etwas früh, wenn man die Pascal GPUs im Hinterkopf hat. Aber dennoch sind das doch immer die Situationen wo Man(n) gemütlich und guten Gewissens shoppen gehen kann, und Frau die Ausrede bekommt "wenn die andere aus der Garantie kommt, wird sie verkauft" .
Oder Du kaufst nur noch bei Amazon . Die haben keinen Bock auf solche Austausch Geschichten, sondern geben Dir das Geld einfach wieder (bei 23 Monaten weiss ich es nicht, aber bei 11 ist es mir schon passiert ).

Edit:
sorry, ich seh es ist der Caseking Thread. Das sollte kein pro Amazon Gerade werden . Ihr könnt auch gerne Eure Warenwirtschaft fragen, ich lasse aktuell mehr als genug Geld bei euch .


----------



## HCT (24. Februar 2016)

HCT schrieb:


> Jetzt werde ich euren Service wohl mal testen müssen. Meine 23 Monate alte inno3D GTX 780 Ti iChill Herculez DHS Edition hat es erwischt, natürlich genau dann, wenn ich Urlaub habe.
> 
> Bin mal gespannt wie das läuft, da es wohl kaum möglich sein wird die Karte 1 zu 1 zu ersetzen (Schicksal der Sondereditionen...). Ich werde berichten, hoffentlich nur Gutes.


Update: Formular am Dienstag ausgefüllt, Retourenschein kam später am selben Tag, ging Freitag morgen bei Caseking ein.

Die waren wohl etwas ausgelastet (sagte man mir gestern morgen auf telefonische Anfrage) und deshalb verzögerte Bearbeitung. Heute um 18:02 Uhr habe ich dann eine Email bekommen, dass ich die Gutschrift mit einer neuen Bestellung verrechnen kann. Bestellung ist raus, habe mal die 980Ti AirBoss gewählt, weil die wohl auch sehr leise sein soll, und ich bekam eine zweite Email, dass meine Bestellung jetzt "*In Bearbeitung (Wartet)*" ist. Das System scheint also alleine zu merken, dass da noch was offen ist. Bin gespannt.

Ein kleiner Verbesserungsvorschlag: Falls es zu Verzögerungen bei der Bearbeitung einer Reklamation gibt, wäre eine kurze Info (z.B. "Wir haben eine Lastspitze, die Bearbeitung Ihrer Retoure wird sich um einige Tage verzögern. Wir bitten um Geduld!") sehr nett. Ansonsten bin ich mit eurem Service aber sehr zufrieden, wenn die nächste Aufrüstrunde ansteht bin ich wieder bei euch. 

Update 2: Neue Karte angekommen, hatte beim Bestellen der Ersatzkarte noch einen Fehler gemacht und konnte das schnell mit der Hotline klären. Top Service!


----------



## Nightslaver (23. April 2017)

Sieht so aus als müsste ich den Caseking Soforttausch-Service auch mal in Anspruch nehmen... 
Vor einer knappen Stunde hats meine EVGA GTX 980Ti aus der Signatur dahingeraft. PC ging plötzlich komplett aus und beim Neustart drehten die Lüfter der Karte zwar noch kurz an und es ging bis zum Windwoslogo, aber dann war Schluss. Lüfter stehen, Bildschirm bleibt schwarz.
Also Karte getauscht und mit meiner alten GTX 580 Phantom probiert, alles funktioniert, als zweite Karte, um sicher zu gehen, GTX 750 rein, auch keine Probleme, wieder die 980Ti rein um auch wirklich ausschließen zu können das es nicht etwas anderes als die Karte ist und das gleiche Problem wie eingangs beschrieben, Lüfter drehen kurz und bleiben dann stehen und ab dem Windowslogo bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz...

Um dann auch wirklich 110% sicher gehen zu können sogar noch anderes Netzteil probiert, nix, gleicher Fehler.

Es gibt doch wirklich nichts schöneres als eine Grafikkarte die einem am Sonntag Nachmittag verreckt, wo man dann nichts machen kann außer auf  Montag zu warten. 

Tja, sieht so aus als würde man sich also morgen im Outlet-Store für die RMA sehen.


----------



## Threshold (23. April 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es gibt doch wirklich nichts schöneres als eine Grafikkarte die einem am Sonntag Nachmittag verreckt, wo man dann nichts machen kann außer auf  Montag zu warten.



Du musst das positiv sehen.
Du hast mehr Zeit bei der Auswahl einer GTX 1080 Ti.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. April 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du musst das positiv sehen.
> Du hast mehr Zeit bei der Auswahl einer GTX 1080 Ti.



Die guten Modelle sind nur leider noch nicht lieferbar und Liefertermine nicht absehbar.


----------



## Threshold (23. April 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die guten Modelle sind nur leider noch nicht lieferbar und Liefertermine nicht absehbar.



Das nervt mich auch. 
Am Ende muss ich warten bis Vega da ist. Dann kauft keiner mehr die 1080 Ti und sie ist verfügbar.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. April 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das nervt mich auch.
> Am Ende muss ich warten bis Vega da ist. Dann kauft keiner mehr die 1080 Ti und sie ist verfügbar.



Tja, bleibt halt im Moment vermutlich nur eine GTX 1080 als Ersatz...
Aber ich seh es mal so, spar ich evt. ein paar Euros bei, statt für die 1080Ti noch drauf zu zahlen und dann ohne vernünftige Grafikkarte 1 Monat warten zu müssen bis sie evt. überhaupt lieferbar ist, wen überhaupt. 

Im Grunde hätte ich aber wohl lieber ein ordentliche 1080Ti als Ersatz...


----------



## Nightslaver (24. April 2017)

So, grade zurück vom Outlet-Store. Weg hätte ich mir auch sparen können und direkt über den Support von EVGA abwickeln können. Nun ja fürs nässte mal bin ich dann schlauer, aber Soforttausch wird wohl bei künftigen Käufen definitiv keine Berücksichtigung mehr bei der Kaufentscheidung finden, sobald die defekte Karte nicht mehr im Sortiment vorhanden ist hat man als Kunde im Grunde keinen Nutzen mehr von diesem "Serviceangebot"...


----------



## Caseking-Paul (24. April 2017)

Das tut mir leid zu hören, aber wir können leider auch nichts austauschen, was wir nicht mehr haben. 
Wir weisen aber auch extra darauf hin, dass wir dann den Weg der Gutschrift gehen müssten. Grafikkarten-Soforttausch bei Defekt!


----------



## Nightslaver (24. April 2017)

Caseking-Paul schrieb:


> Das tut mir leid zu hören, aber wir können leider auch nichts austauschen, was wir nicht mehr haben.
> Wir weisen aber auch extra darauf hin, dass wir dann den Weg der Gutschrift gehen müssten. Grafikkarten-Soforttausch bei Defekt!



Vieleicht solltet ihr dann auch noch dazuschreiben das es in jedem Fall nur eine zeitwertbasierte Gutschrift ist und das rentiert sich für den Kunden im Grunde nicht, da ist er mit einer RMA beim Hersteller besser dran, zumindest im Fall von Zotac und EVGA, ka wie das bei anderen ist. 
Mit 419 Euro Gutschrift krieg ich nicht mal eine anständige GTX 1070 Custom, was ein adeuquater Ersatz wäre, weil die liegen schon bei ca. 459 Euro aufwärts...

Ich kann mich jetzt jedenfalls schon vermutlich auf mindestens 2 Wochen RMA-Abwicklung ohne vernünftige Karte freuen, ach, was kommt da wieder Freude auf...


----------



## Caseking-Paul (24. April 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Vieleicht solltet ihr dann auch noch dazuschreiben das es in jedem Fall nur eine zeitwertbasierte Gutschrift ist


Das kann ich gerne mal weiterleiten, aber eigentlich müsste ja klar sein, dass ein Neukaufpreis nicht einfach so gut geschrieben werden kann. Trotzdem schauen wir uns das noch einmal an. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich kann mich jetzt jedenfalls schon vermutlich auf mindestens 2 Wochen RMA-Abwicklung ohne vernünftige Karte freuen, ach, was kommt da wieder Freude auf...


Ich kann dich da nur zu gut verstehen, ich hoffe mal die Leute von EVGA kommen schnell genug auf dich zurück.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. April 2017)

Caseking-Paul schrieb:


> Das kann ich gerne mal weiterleiten, aber eigentlich müsste ja klar sein, dass ein Neukaufpreis nicht einfach so gut geschrieben werden kann. Trotzdem schauen wir uns das noch einmal an.



Klar sollte das im Grunde klar sein und mir war es das eigentlich auch, aber glaub mir aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich dir sagen das es vielen Menschen nicht klar ist, da ist das maximum an Präzision bei der Formulierung nicht verkehrt, sonst wirst du nachher verklagt weil auf deinem Becher nicht steht das der Inhalt heiß ist (wen auch nicht in Deutschland). 

Trotzdem finde ich es im Grunde in Armutszeugnis das man als Kunde innerhalb der Gewährleistung über den Händler keinen Anspruch auf einen leistungstechnisch adequaten / vergleichbaren Ersatz geltend machen kann wen ein Defekt vorliegt und das Gerät nicht mehr produziert wird.
Man stelle sich mal vor du kaufst dir beim Media Markt einen Fernsehr mit UHD für 1000 Euro und der geht nach 1 Jahr und 10 Monaten kaputt und wird aber nicht mehr produziert und der Händler sagt dir dann, ja Zeitwertgutschrift, 550 Euro, dafür bekommen sie dann einen Fernsehr mit FullHD weil der momentan günstigste verlgeichbare UHD-Fernsehr bei 620 Euro losgeht. Glaube da ist wohl dann jeder leicht angesäuert.

Aber daran habt ihr als Firma keine Schuld, sondern wäre der Gesetzgeber in der Pflicht das im Sinne des Verbrauchers zu regeln...


----------



## Threshold (24. April 2017)

Caseking-Paul schrieb:


> Das tut mir leid zu hören, aber wir können leider auch nichts austauschen, was wir nicht mehr haben.
> Wir weisen aber auch extra darauf hin, dass wir dann den Weg der Gutschrift gehen müssten. Grafikkarten-Soforttausch bei Defekt!



Was versteht ihr unter einer alternativen Grafikkarte?
Eine, die von der Leistung her mindestens gleichwertig ist?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> dafür bekommen sie dann einen Fernsehr mit WQHD



Es gibt Fernseher mit WQHD Auflösung?


----------



## Caseking-Paul (24. April 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was versteht ihr unter einer alternativen Grafikkarte?
> Eine, die von der Leistung her mindestens gleichwertig ist?



Als alternative Grafikkarte gilt eine, die von Leistung und Preis in der gleichen Liga steht.


----------



## Threshold (24. April 2017)

Caseking-Paul schrieb:


> Als alternative Grafikkarte gilt eine, die von Leistung und Preis in der gleichen Liga steht.



Wenn ich als Basis eine GTX 980 Ti nehmen, ist eine GTX 1070 in etwa gleich stark.
Die kostet um 400€.
Eine 980 Ti ist gebraucht rund 300€ wert.
Übernimmt ihr die Differenz?


----------



## Caseking-Paul (25. April 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Übernimmt ihr die Differenz?



Das ist leider nicht möglich und die Gründe dafür wohl ziemlich eindeutig. Denn wenn wir solche Differenzwerte übernehmen würden, wären wir morgen früh von "defekten" Grakas überschüttet. 
Aber mit der Zeitwertzahlung lässt sich trotzdem meistens ein Gerät anschaffen, was in etwa gleichstark ist.


----------



## Threshold (25. April 2017)

Caseking-Paul schrieb:


> Aber mit der Zeitwertzahlung lässt sich trotzdem meistens ein Gerät anschaffen, was in etwa gleichstark ist.



Für 300€ kriege ich eine GTX 1060. Die ist aber langsamer als eine GTX 980 Ti.
Bedeutet als, dass ich beschissen werde.


----------



## Caseking-Paul (25. April 2017)

Aber trotz alledem bleibst du wenigstens nicht ohne Grafikkarte sitzen. Du kannst auch gerne warten, bis der Prozess vom Hersteller abgeschlossen ist, was einige Wochen in Anspruch nimmt. Es geht dabei ja nur um den Soforttausch.


----------



## Pokerclock (25. April 2017)

Caseking-Paul schrieb:


> Das tut mir leid zu hören, aber wir können leider auch nichts austauschen, was wir nicht mehr haben.
> Wir weisen aber auch extra darauf hin, dass wir dann den Weg der Gutschrift gehen müssten.





Nightslaver schrieb:


> Vieleicht solltet ihr dann auch noch dazuschreiben das es in jedem Fall nur eine zeitwertbasierte Gutschrift ist



Ich kenne nicht den gesamten Sachverhalt, insbesondere nicht wir alt die Grafikkarte war, aber zeitwertbasierte Gutschriften kennt die gesetzliche Gewährleistung nicht. Die kennt Nacherfüllung, Nachbesserung und nach erfolgloser Fristsetzung auch Vertragsrücktritt (= volle Kaufpreiserstattung) und Minderung.

Der von CK angepriesene Sofort-Austausch ist nahe an einem Nepp dran. Nehme ich die gesetzliche Gewährleistung in Anspruch, und setze ich zugleich eine Frist zur Nacherfüllung, die erfolglos abläuft, kann ich vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten. Regelmäßig sind dies zwei bis drei Wochen. Diese Frist kann verkürzt werden auf eine angemessene Zeit zur Prüfung der Ware, wenn die Ware vor Ort auf Lager ist. Bei Fachhändlern, wie CK einer ist, darf erwartet werden, dass einfach zu erkennende Defekte vor Ort geprüft werden können. Manche Händler versuchen sich über die Beweislastumkehr nach sechs Monaten aus der Affäre zu ziehen. Schätze mal, dass auch hier die Grafikkarte älter als sechs Monate war und CK erst einmal das Vorliegen eines Sachmangels bewiesen bekommen haben wollte. Sollte der Defekt absolut offensichtlich sein, z.B. keinerlei Bild, Streifen oder Lagerschäden, sollte man das direkt vor Ort prüfen lassen. Ist die Grafikkarte dann noch vorrätig, reden wir hier von der Möglichkeit die Frist extrem stark abzukürzen.

Der hier angepriesene Sofort-Austausch in Kombination mit fehlendem Wissen in Sachen Gewährleistung, ist meines Erachtens nahe dran unlauter zu sein. Insbesondere wenn auch noch Zeitwert-Gutschriften ausgestellt werden, die nirgends im Rahmen dieser Aktion eindeutig genannt sind. Die Verwechslungsgefahr zwischen Gewährleistung und dem freiwilligen Angebot von CK ist doch stark erhöht zum Nachteil des Kunden.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. April 2017)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ich kenne nicht den gesamten Sachverhalt, insbesondere nicht wir alt die Grafikkarte war,...



Die hab ich am 30.06.2015 bei Caseking gekauft, also gut 1 Jahr und nicht ganz knappe 10 Monate alt.

In deiner Ausführung müsstest du aber in dem Fall auch berücksichtigen das Caseking keine GTX 980Ti mehr auf Lager / im Sortiment hat.

Und ich warte bei EVGA immer noch  auf die Rückmeldung mit der Erlaubnis die Karte zur RMA einschicken zu können, das wird wohl nix vor nässter Woche bevor die sich die Karte überhaupt anschauen...
Vom viel gerühmten EVGA Support merk ich irgendwie momentan nicht viel, dauert ja schon ca. eine Woche bevor ich die Karte überhaupt mal losschicken kann...


----------



## Threshold (25. April 2017)

Ja, der tolle EVGA Support funktioniert auch nur in den ersten 6 Monaten.
Wenn die Beweislast umgekehrt wird, lässt sich EVGA genauso viel Zeit wie alle andere auch und verweigern auch schon mal den Umtausch.
Ich würde tippen -- da die 980 Ti nicht mehr hergestellt wird -- dass man dir eine EVGA GTX 1070 Superclocked anbieten wird. 
Die hat einen ähnlichen Leistungsstand wie die 980 Ti. Eine FTW wirst du aber vermutlich nicht bekommen.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. April 2017)

Übrigens hier ein interessanter Artikel zum Thema Zeitwertbasierte Gutschrift mit Einschätzng eines Juristen zum Thema:

Gesetz starkt Handlern den Rucken: Zweifelhafte Zeitwertgutschrift bei Ruckabwicklung - channelpartner.de


----------



## Pokerclock (25. April 2017)

Tja, dann wirst du erst einmal nachweisen müssen, dass der Sachmangel zum Kaufzeitpunkt bestand. CK wird den Nachweis haben wollen. Ist ihr Recht. Verbraucherfreundlich ist das aber nicht.

Ist eine gleichwertige Ware nicht mehr lieferbar, fällt Nacherfüllung und Nachbesserung (die Regel in diesen Fällen, außer der Hersteller kann aushelfen) aus. Es bleiben dann noch Vertragsrücktritt oder Minderung.


----------



## Threshold (25. April 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Übrigens hier ein interessanter Artikel zum Thema Zeitwertbasierte Gutschrift mit Einschätzng eines Juristen zum Thema:
> 
> Gesetz starkt Handlern den Rucken: Zweifelhafte Zeitwertgutschrift bei Ruckabwicklung - channelpartner.de



Hört sich so an, dass man sich den Grafikkarten Soforttausch bei Caseking schenken kann.
Innerhalb der ersten 6 Monate tauschen die Händler sowieso sofort aus und alles, was danach ist, liegt dann im Bereich der Kulanz bzw. der Beweislastumkehr.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. April 2017)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Tja, dann wirst du erst einmal nachweisen müssen, dass der Sachmangel zum Kaufzeitpunkt bestand. CK wird den Nachweis haben wollen. Ist ihr Recht. Verbraucherfreundlich ist das aber nicht.



Tja, das ist als Kunde in fast allen Fällen nur nahezu unmöglich das zu beweisen, mehr als Karte gibt kein Bild mehr aus und die Vermutung mit maximal einer Eingrenzung die die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Defektes der Karte nahelegt, vor allem wen die restliche Hardware funktioniert, kann wohl kaum ein Kunde realistisch erbringen.

@von mir gelinkter Artikel:
Interessant das man mir bei Caseking gesagt hat das man mir maximal eine Zeitwertgutschrift anbieten kann, auch wen man seitens Caseking die Karte zu EVGA einschickt, da EVGA Caseking auch maximal eine Zeitwertgutschrift ausstellen würde...
Laut Artikel besteht aber keine Verpflichtung das Caseking in dem Fall eine Zeitwertgutschrift annehmen muss, was wie Pokerlock ja auch schon ausgeführt hat in der Gewährleistung garnicht so vorgesehen ist.

Worauf ich hinaus will, anscheinend versucht man einfach die Gewährleistungsansprüche direkt Richtung EVGA abzuwälzen um vom Großhändler / oder EVGA, ka wie da der Bezug bei Caseking erfolgt nicht mehr als ggf. die angebotene Zeitwertbasierte Gutschrift zurückfordern zu müssen.

Schon entäuschend und alles andere als guter Service am Kunden.


----------



## Pokerclock (25. April 2017)

Auch drei Jahre später leider immer noch aktuell: "Die Abzocke mit der RMA: Warum Einzel- und Internet-Handler lieber alles auf Garantie machen!" - Ein Kommentar von Clemens Gafgen


----------



## Nightslaver (25. April 2017)

Wisst ihr was mir da grade auch einfällt, wo ich mal meine alten Rechnungen von Caseking durchblätter?
Als meine 120GB OCZ Vertex 2 Extended SSD die ich am 18.01.2011 gekauft hatte kurz bevor sie 2 Jahre alt wurde kaputt ging, da hat mir bei Caseking auch keiner gesagt wenden sie sich mal an OCZ, die wird nicht mehr hergestellt / wir haben die leider nicht mehr im Sortiment, oder beweisen sie mal das der Defekt schon beim Kauf vorlag, auch hat da niemand gesagt ja leider können wir ihnen nur eine Zeitwertgutschrift geben.

Damals am 20.12.2012 hat man einfach direkt den Kaufvertrag rückabgewickelt und mir den vollen Kaufpreis von fast 200 Euro erstattet, wovon ich mir dann auch gleich bei Caseking eine neue Samsung Pro 840 mit 128GB gekauft hatte, die nach den 2 Jahren mit rund 140 Euro auch schon bedeutend günstiger war als die Vertex mit gleicher Kapazität 2 Jahre zuvor.

Nur heute geht es bei der Grafikkarte komischerweise nicht. Heute kann man maximal eine zeitwertbasierte Gutschrift ausstellen und bitten sich doch direkt an EVGA zu wenden, die bei einer 800 Euro Grafikkarte nach nicht mal 2 Jahren verlangen das ich die auf meine Kosten einsende. 
Das nennt man doch Service (aus Richtung beider Unternehmen)... 
Da fragt man sich schon ein wenig wofür bezahlt man eigentlich sowohl den Aufpreis beim Kauf bei Caseking (gegenüber anderen Händlern), als auch den Aufpreis dafür eine Karte von EVGA zu kaufen?

Dabei hätte ich mich auch mit einer zur GTX 980TI SC+ ACX 2.0+ halbwegs gleichwertigen Austauschkarte, zB. in Form einer EVGA GTX 1070 FTW für 464,90 Euro, laut Caseking-Onlineshop, begnügt und nicht mal darauf bestanden die damals beim Kauf bezahlten 789 Euro für die 980Ti zurück zu bekommen.
Aber auf die Diferenz von 45,90Euro (419 Euro hatte man als Zeitwert angeboten) will man sich ja wie Paul sagt nicht einlassen.

Ich bin schon echt versucht die Karte nicht mehr bei EVGA einzuschicken, meinen PC einzumoten und künftig nur noch auf der Konsole zu spielen. Dann hat der Handel und die Hersteller künftig wieder einen Grund mehr über rückläufigen Umsatz im PC-Geschäft zu klagen.
Man merkt es vieleicht, ich bin momentan definitiv etwas angefressen.


----------



## Caseking-Mike (25. April 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Vieleicht solltet ihr dann auch noch dazuschreiben das es in jedem Fall nur eine zeitwertbasierte Gutschrift ist



→ Es ist keineswegs in jedem Fall eine Zeitwertgutschrift, sondern nur in deinem speziellen Fall, in dem eine Gutschrift in Höhe des ursprünglichen Kaufbetrages leider nicht mehr möglich ist. Du hast es ja in deinem gerade geposteten Beispiel mit der SSD von OCZ auch so gemerkt, aber man kann hier eben keine Pauschalaussagen treffen.

Ich möchte auch noch einmal hervorheben, dass es sich ausdrücklich um einen _"Grafikkarten-Umtausch ohne Wartezeit"_ handelt, dort auch extra geschrieben steht _"sofern lagernd"_ und keineswegs die Rede ist von _"Rückzahlung des kompletten Kaufbetrages garantiert wenn Ware nicht mehr hergestellt wird, sogar ohne Vorlage von Beweisen nach Ablauf der Beweislastumkehr."_



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Tja, das ist als Kunde in fast allen Fällen nur nahezu unmöglich das zu beweisen



→ Genau deshalb fordern wir aus Kulanz in 99% aller Fälle keine Beweise, sondern wickeln die Reklamationen trotzdem ab. In den allermeisten Fällen auch dann mit einer vollen Gutschrift. Beweise verlangen wir nur, wenn wir mutwillig oder fahrlässig beschädigte Ware vorgelegt bekommen.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> maximal eine Zeitwertgutschrift anbieten kann, auch wen man seitens Caseking die Karte zu EVGA einschickt



→ Deine Grafikkarte wird seit geraumer Zeit nicht mehr hergestellt, so dass wir sie nicht austauschen können (Neulieferung unmöglich) und das Produkt kann von uns auch nicht wieder repariert werden (Nacherfüllung unmöglich), also bleibt uns nur die Möglichkeit einer Gutschrift übrig (Rücktritt vom Kauf nach §440). In diesem Fall eines 'endgültigen Rücktritts' vom Kauf sind aus dem Gebrauch der Ware gezogene Nutzungen gemäß §346 und §347 zurückzugewähren, schließlich hast du diese Karte ja auch fast 2 Jahre lang wunderbar nutzen können. Diese Vorgehensweise wurde vom BGH bestätigt (BGH Urteil, 16. September 2009 - VIII ZR 243/08). Auch bei einem Widerruf ist dies prinzipiell möglich, wie erst kürzlich erneut vom BGH bestätigt (BGH Urteil, 12. Oktober 2016 - VIII ZR 55/15). Die Zeitwertgutschrift berechnet sich über das Alter des Produktes anhand der AfA-Tabellen des Bundesfinanzministeriums zur steuerlichen Absetzung und ist damit konkret festgelegt. Bei all diesen Berechnungen ist völlig unerheblich, was aus heutiger Sicht vielleicht eine ähnlich leistungsfähige Grafikkarte wäre oder wie sich das Preisgefüge im Grafikkartensegment mittlerweile entwickelt hat, denn damit hat das alles nichts zu tun.

Und mal im Klartext: Ich kann persönlich deine Verärgerung sehr gut verstehen, aber wir verdienen am Verkauf einer solchen Grafikkarte weniger als 10 Euro, dabei ist es völlig egal, ob die Karte nun 300 Euro oder 800 Euro zum Kaufzeitpunkt gekostet hat. Dieser nominelle Preis ist für den Käufer zwar hoch, hat aber nichts mit der Marge des Händlers zu tun. Wir reichen die Produkte der jeweiligen Hersteller quasi nur weiter und im Falle von Grafikkarten wird das zu einem großen Teil nur gemacht, weil sie zum Sortiment dazu gehören. Um Gehälter von Mitarbeitern zu bezahlen, reicht das nicht. Wenn wir in ungünstigen Fällen selber einen Totalverlust bzw. einen Zeitwertverlust von fast 2 Jahren tragen müssen, den wir nur durch den Verkauf von 30+ (Schnapszahl) neuen Grafikkarten wieder ausgleichen können, werden wir leider keine volle Gutschrift ausstellen können. 

Passt zum Thema:
Kommentar: Die Atelco-Insolvenz war absehbar und wir sind schuld - ComputerBase



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Da fragt man sich schon ein wenig wofür bezahlt man eigentlich sowohl den Aufpreis beim Kauf bei Caseking (gegenüber anderen Händlern), als auch den Aufpreis dafür eine Karte von EVGA zu kaufen?



1. Zur Wahl der Marke EVGA kann ich deren vergleichsweise lange Garantiezeiträume nennen (ggf. mit Registrierung), die dir auch nach Ablauf des Gewährleistungszeitraumes (also 2 Jahre nach Gefahrübergang) Sicherheit bieten, während du bei bestimmten anderen Marken in einem solchen Fall schon alt aussehen würdest. Von der schieren Möglichkeit einer direkten Abwicklung ganz zu schweigen und auch sonst gibt es meines Wissens diverse kulante Verhaltensweisen dieser Marke, wenn auch nicht exklusiv nur bei dieser Marke. Ferner steht dir die Wahl des Boardpartners natürlich jederzeit frei und ich möchte hier logischerweise keine Präferenz ausdrücken (habe privat noch nie eine EVGA-Grafikkarte besessen.)

2. Es gibt keinen generellen Aufpreis, sondern einem zeitlichen Wandel unterliegende Shoppreise, die aufgrund von mannigfaltigen Faktoren wie etwa unseren Einkaufspreisen oder dem Kaufzeitpunkt oder Währungskursen zustande kommen.

Beispiele von EVGA-Grafikkarten, bei denen Caseking aktuell den niedrigsten Preis offeriert: 

EVGA GeForce GTX 1060 SSC Gaming ACX 3.0, 6GB GDDR5 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

EVGA GeForce GTX 1070 FTW Hybrid Gaming Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Founders Edition Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Hybrid Gaming Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Und so war das auch vor fast 2 Jahren schon. Bei vielen Karten sind wir auch nur ein paar Cent teurer, weil wir das letztlich unsinnige Spiel mit den Centbeträgen nach dem Komma nicht mitspielen wollen.

3. Weil du bei uns nach kurzer Zeit eine neue Grafikkarte oder Gutschrift (in der Regel auch in voller Höhe) bekommst und das garantiert auch nach Ablauf der Beweislastumkehr (sofern kein offensichtliches Eigenverschulden vorliegt).

4. Weil wir wie beispielsweise im Falle der GTX 970 und der Problematik mit der Anbindung der Speichermodule als einer von wenigen Händlern und als einer der ersten Händler eine komfortable Kulanzrücknahme ermöglicht haben, die uns letztlich viel Geld gekostet hat, aber mit der wir unsere Position innerhalb der Community stärken konnten.

Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------



## Nightslaver (25. April 2017)

Caseking-Mike schrieb:


> → Es ist keineswegs in jedem Fall eine Zeitwertgutschrift, sondern nur in deinem speziellen Fall, in dem eine Gutschrift in Höhe des ursprünglichen Kaufbetrages leider nicht mehr möglich ist. Du hast es ja in deinem gerade geposteten Beispiel mit der SSD von OCZ auch so gemerkt, aber man kann hier eben keine Pauschalaussagen treffen.



Nur mal zum Verständnis, was ist der Unterschied zwischen der SSD und der Grafikkarte? Die SSD wurde auch nicht mehr produziert, war also nicht mehr lieferbar, die SSD konnte ich auch fast 2 Jahre nutzen, trotzdem wurde dort kein Zeitwert abgezogen. Warum dort nicht, im Fall der Grafikkarte jetzt aber schon?



Caseking-Mike schrieb:


> Und mal im Klartext: Ich kann persönlich deine Verärgerung sehr gut verstehen, aber wir verdienen am Verkauf einer solchen Grafikkarte weniger als 10 Euro, dabei ist es völlig egal, ob die Karte nun 300 Euro oder 800 Euro zum Kaufzeitpunkt gekostet hat. Dieser nominelle Preis ist für den Käufer zwar hoch, hat aber nichts mit der Marge des Händlers zu tun. Wir reichen die Produkte der jeweiligen Hersteller quasi nur weiter und im Falle von Grafikkarten wird das zu einem großen Teil nur gemacht, weil sie zum Sortiment dazu gehören. Um Gehälter von Mitarbeitern zu bezahlen, reicht das nicht. Wenn wir in ungünstigen Fällen selber einen Totalverlust bzw. einen Zeitwertverlust von fast 2 Jahren tragen müssen, den wir nur durch den Verkauf von 30+ (Schnapszahl) neuen Grafikkarten wieder ausgleichen können, werden wir leider keine volle Gutschrift ausstellen können.



Ich kenne die Margen für den Verkauf von Hardware im Handel recht gut, bei dem Händler wo ich vor ein paar Jahren gearbeitet habe lagen die zwischen 7% und 10%, hieß, hat er eine Karte für 600 Euro verkauft und 10% kalkuliert kamen am Ende 60 Euro bei raus.
Ich weiß das Hardware-Händler heute ihr Kerngeschäft mehr im Service haben und im Verkauf von Komplettsystemen, mit einzelner Hardware wird nicht mehr der Umsatz generiert mit dem die Kosten erarbeitet werden.

Das durchschnittliche Preisniveau für höherklassige Hardware hat die letzten Jahre deutlich angezogen, im Gegenzug sind die Löhne der Käufer aber nicht unbedingt in dem Maße mitgestiegen.
Ich würde gerne wieder mehr bei euch einkaufen, aber real betachtet kann ich mir heute weniger am Ende des Monats von meinem Lohn kaufen als vor 5 Jahren, da die Preise gestiegen sind, mein Lohn ist die letzten 5 Jahre aber nicht im gleichen Maße mitgestiegen wie die Preise der Hardware im Oberklasse Segment angezogen haben. 
Effektiv betachtet ist er im Grunde sogar gesunken...



Caseking-Mike schrieb:


> 1. Zur Wahl der Marke EVGA kann ich deren vergleichsweise lange Garantiezeiträume nennen (ggf. mit Registrierung), die dir auch nach Ablauf des Gewährleistungszeitraumes (also 2 Jahre nach Gefahrübergang) Sicherheit bieten, während du bei bestimmten anderen Marken in einem solchen Fall schon alt aussehen würdest. Von der schieren Möglichkeit einer direkten Abwicklung ganz zu schweigen und auch sonst gibt es meines Wissens diverse kulante Verhaltensweisen dieser Marke, wenn auch nicht exklusiv nur bei dieser Marke. Ferner steht dir die Wahl des Boardpartners natürlich jederzeit frei und ich möchte hier logischerweise keine Präferenz ausdrücken (habe privat noch nie eine EVGA-Grafikkarte besessen.)



Dafür kosten Karten von EVGA ja auch spürbar mehr als vergleichbare Karten von anderen Boardpartnern. Ändert aber am Ende nichts daran das ich im Moment immer noch auf die Mail warte das EVGA meiner RMA Eröffnung zustimmt und ich meine Karte endlich losschicken kann...
Selbst wen die Mitteilung morgen kommt ist die Karte kaum vor Freitag bei EVGA, heißt diese Woche schaut da keiner mehr darüber, also nässte Woche, frühstens, und dann darf ich noch die Versandkosten bezahlen.

Ich hab da schon besser erlebt und das nicht für ein fast 800 Euro Premiumprodukt. Als mein Netzteil von Corsair mal den Geist aufgegeben hat hat Corsair den kompletten Versand bezahlt und das Netzteil per UPS bei mir an der Haustür abholen lassen und da sprechen wir nur von einem 150 Euro Produkt das auch 5 Jahre Garantie hatte. 
Die ganze RMA hatte beim Netzteil auch insgesamt grade mal eine Woche gedauert bis das neue Netzteil bei mir war und sogar gegenüber dem alten ein Upgrade 80+ Platin statt 80+ Gold...

Es geht mir aber am Ende auch garnicht darum das es so perfekt wie in dem Fall läuft, aber wen ich schon eine Woche brauche um die Karte überhaupt zum Hersteller hinschicken zu können und dann auch noch dafür bezahlen soll bin ich schon etwas entäuscht vom Service.
Ist nunmal nicht Standard das 99% der Nutzer eine zweite 800 Euro Grafikkarte als Ersatz für den Fall daliegen haben das die andere mal kaputt geht und 2 Wochen + in die RMA muss. Ich sitze jetzt hier mit einer ca. 5 alten GTX 580 mit 1,5GB VRAM (übrignes auch von euch gewesen) die ihre besten Tage auch schon hinter sich hat...



Caseking-Mike schrieb:


> Und so war das auch vor fast 2 Jahren schon. Bei vielen Karten sind wir auch nur ein paar Cent teurer, weil wir das letztlich unsinnige Spiel mit den Centbeträgen nach dem Komma nicht mitspielen wollen.



Ich schaue nicht nach wieviel jede Karte bei euch im Sortiment teurer ist als bei euren Mitbewerbern, aber von den Karten die ich gekauft habe kann ich mit Sicherheit sagen das es mehr als ein paar Cent waren die die gegenüber anderen mehr kostet. 

Sowohl die GTX 580, als auch die GTX 980Ti waren gegenüber euren Mitbewerbern mindestens 20 Euro teurer.
Aber damit habe ich auch kein Problem wen mit der Hardware wirklich mal etwas ist und ich kriege dann schnell und zuverlässigen Service / Austausch ist mir das auch den höheren Preis bei einem Händler wert.



Caseking-Mike schrieb:


> 4. Weil wir wie beispielsweise im Falle der GTX 970 und der Problematik mit der Anbindung der Speichermodule als einer von wenigen Händlern und als einer der ersten Händler eine komfortable Kulanzrücknahme ermöglicht haben, die uns letztlich viel Geld gekostet hat, aber mit der wir unsere Position innerhalb der Community stärken konnten.



Nichts für ungut Mike, aber das ist nur begrenzt ein Service.  Da hat man von eurer Seite doch auch knallhart kalkuliert ob ein evt. positiver PR-Effekt die Kosten langfristig aufwiegt.
Weil letztlich gab es auch nach Bekantwerden damals keinen Grund von Nvidia die Karten zurücknehmen zu müssen, warum auch?
Die Leistung die sie in Tests gezeigt haben haben sie ja gebracht, war ja nicht so das sie plötzlich 20% weniger Leistung brachten als beworben, auch  wen die ehr schlechte Kommunikation bzgl. des Speichers im Vorfeld von Nvidia sicher auch nicht das wahre gewesen ist.


----------



## Threshold (25. April 2017)

Caseking-Mike schrieb:


> aber wir verdienen am Verkauf einer solchen Grafikkarte weniger als 10 Euro,



Das kauf ich euch nicht ab.
Wer eine solch geringe Gewinnmarge hat, macht erst gar kein Geschäft auf.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. April 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das kauf ich euch nicht ab.
> Wer eine solch geringe Gewinnmarge hat, macht erst gar kein Geschäft auf.



Er hat schon nicht völlig unrecht. Mehr als 10 bis 20 Euro springt meist kaum raus bei einer Mittelklasse-Karte wie der GTX 1050 oder 1060, die meist den Hauptteil des Umsatzes unter Grafikkarten ausmachen, da die am meisten gekauft werden.
High-Endkarten wie die GTX 980Ti und Titan sind Prestigeobjekte die dazu nur in vergleichsweise geringer Stückzahl über die Ladentheken wandern. 
Aus eigener beruflicher Erfahrung ist die Marge zwischen 7% und 10% bei Hardware, je nach Händler geringfügig schwankend.
Den Hauptteil, womit die Brötchen heute verdient werden, machen Serviceaufträge oder Komplettsysteme aus, wo die Margen dann deutlich größer ausfallen.


----------



## Caseking-Mike (25. April 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das kauf ich euch nicht ab.
> Wer eine solch geringe Gewinnmarge hat, macht erst gar kein Geschäft auf.



Lies mal den von mir gelinkten Computerbase-Artikel, falls deine "Glaubensverweigerung"  nur durch ein Autoritätsargument gelöst werden kann. Mehr kann ich auch nicht tun.


----------



## Threshold (25. April 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Er hat schon nicht völlig unrecht. Mehr als 10 bis 20 Euro springt meist kaum raus bei einer Mittelklasse-Karte wie der GTX 1050 oder 1060, die meist den Hauptteil des Umsatzes unter Grafikkarten ausmachen, da die am meisten gekauft werden.



Ich rede nicht von Mittelklasse Karten.
Da verdienst du über die Masse.
Ich rede von high End und da bleiben garantiert mehr als 10€ hängen.



Caseking-Mike schrieb:


> Lies mal den von mir gelinkten Computerbase-Artikel, falls deine Glaubensverweigerung nur durch ein Autoritätsargument gelöst werden kann. Mehr kann ich auch nicht tun.



Glaubensverweigerer?
Was soll denn der Ausdruck?


----------



## Caseking-Mike (25. April 2017)

Habe ein Augenzwinkern hinzugefügt :p


----------



## Nightslaver (25. April 2017)

Caseking-Mike schrieb:


> Lies mal den von mir gelinkten Computerbase-Artikel, falls deine Glaubensverweigerung nur durch ein Autoritätsargument gelöst werden kann. Mehr kann ich auch nicht tun.



Also ich erinnere mich ja noch gut an Atelcos Filliale hier in Berlin. Da hab ich damals 2009 195 Euro für eine Zotac GTX 260-216 bezahlt, das war deutlich günstiger als bei der meisten Mitbewerbern, wo die Preise irgendwo so bei mindestens um die 210 Euro lagen.
Auch meine Logitech G19 hatte ich dort zu einem Kampfpreis gekauft, 129 Euro.
Preis der Mitbewerber lag irgedwo so um die 140 bis 150 Euro für die G19.
Ehnlich sah es beim dort gekauften Core 2 Quad 9550 aus und 1 oder 2 weiteren dort von mir gekauften Artiekeln.

Atelco hat überproportional häufig Hardware zu agressiv niedrigen Preisen angeboten, über lange Zeiträume.
Die Kehrseite dieser Medaille war dann das Personal und der Service, beides einfach nur unterirdisch.
Bei der Logitech G19 hatte das Display nach knapp 1 Jahr einen Wackelkontakt und ging bei der kleinsten Bewegung aus.
Einen Ersatz haben sie mir nicht für meine G19 gegeben, der Mitarbeiter in der Berliner Filliale wollte mir weiß machen die würde von Logitech nicht mehr hergestellt (was nicht stimmte, extra noch bei Logitech angefragt im Anschluss) und wollte mir nach 1 Jahr Nutzung auch nur noch eine Zeitwertgutschrift von 76 Euro geben.

Meine Vermutung war ja,  Atelco bot Kampfpreise an und hat sich sich dann einen Teil der Kosten über die Differenzbeträge aus den RMAs reingeholt, indem sie versucht haben dem Kunden nach Defekt der Geräte niedrige Zeitwertgutschriften statt Ersatz anzudrehen, dann aber ihrerseits vollwertigen Ersatz beim Großhändler / Hersteller geltend gemacht haben.

Jedenfalls, am Ende habe ich die 76 Euro Gutschrift genommen, war aber auch das letzte mal das ich da was bei Atelco gekauft hatte.
Ich habe da fast eine halbe Stunde mit dem Mitarbeiter rumgestritten und am Ende war es den Ärger nicht wert.

Fakt ist aber, mit einem solchen Preiskampf wie ihn Atelco betrieben hat und unterirdischen Service, sowie schlechten Mitarbeitern und einer solchen Wertschöpfungsstrategie die man dort betrieben hat war Atelcos Pleite absehbar und nur eine Frage der Zeit und nicht primär die Schuld des Kunden.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich rede nicht von Mittelklasse Karten.
> Da verdienst du über die Masse.
> Ich rede von high End und da bleiben garantiert mehr als 10€ hängen.



Da verdienst du dann halt 30, 60 oder 80, oder auch mal 100 Euro, je nach Preis der jeweiligen Karte, aber dafür verkaufst du auch nur einen Bruchteil von der Menge einer GTX 1050 oder 1060.


----------



## Threshold (26. April 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> und nicht primär die Schuld des Kunden.



Seit wann ist die Pleite eines Unternehmens die Schuld des Kunden?


----------



## diversionk (15. August 2017)

So das ist mein erster Post und auch wahrscheinlich mein Einziger. 

Aber mir mir geht es hier darum, einmal Lob auszuschütten für diese Soforttausch Aktion. 
Wieso ich hierfür einen neuen Account extra angelegt habe? Naja meistens berichten die Leute nur Negatives - und das kann ich sogar noch besser als positiv.
Für mich war dieser Thread eine gute Möglichkeit mir eine Meinung zu bilden. Für zukünftige Leser möchte ich daher auch meine Erfahrung abgeben. 

Meine 980ti hat einfach den Geist aufgegeben. Kurz bei Caseking angerufen, Retourenschein angefordert und innerhalb von 2 Werktagen war die RMA bearbeitet. (Ich hatte schon mit längerem warten gerechnet)
So jetzt zu dem was wahrscheinlich viele interessiert - Wie wurde umgetauscht? 980ti's gibts heutzutage kaum mehr, bzw überteuert oder gebraucht. Also ein direkter Austausch war nicht möglich. 
Daher ein Voller Refund. Ich werde jetzt nicht angeben wie lange ich die Karte besitze. Sonst kommt noch jemand an und sagt Caseking "Der hat aber den vollen Betrag erstattet bekommen wieso ich nicht" - Ist halt immer eine Sache des individuellen Falles. 
Aber eins kann ich euch sagen mehr als sechs Monate waren aufjedenfall um - d.H. Caseking müsste prinzipiell garnichts machen (Beweislastumkehr etc.). 

Von daher war für mich auch absolut keine Frage wieder bei Caseking die nächste GPU zu bestellen. Dieses mal eine EVGA, damit die jungs bei einem möglichen Defekt nicht wieder eingreifen müssen. 

Also Vielen Dank und großes Lob an Caseking so schafft man es seine Kunden zu binden!


----------



## Threshold (15. August 2017)

Na ja, wenn ich mit die Garantiebedingungen durchlese, wird die Grafikkarte innerhalb der 2 Jahre Gewährleistung getauscht, wenn ein defekt seitens der Grafikkarte festgestellt werden kann.
Das ist bei dir offenbar so gewesen und es gab auch keinen Grund anzunehmen, dass du daran irgendwie beteiligt warst.
Von daher wurde die Karte getauscht -- was ja Sinn der Sache ist -- in deinem Fall gab es offenbar den Kaufpreis zurück.

Freut mich also für dich, dass du so gut bei weggekommen bist. 
Freut mich auch für Caseking, das zeigt, dass das keine heiße Luft ist mit dem, was sie da bewerben.


----------



## Caseking-Mike (15. August 2017)

Genau, wir verlangen in der Regel von Endkunden auch nach Ablauf der Beweislastumkehrfrist keine für sie herausfordernde Beweisführung zum Beleg der Ursache eines technischen Defekts im Sinne der Sachmängelhaftung, es sei denn wir haben den konkreten Verdacht auf offensichtliches Selbstverschulden.

Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------



## Threshold (15. August 2017)

Klar, wenn man sieht, dass der kühler schon 10x abgebaut wurde, wird man hellhörig.
Ist offensichtlich, dass z.B. der Vram defekt ist oder eine Spule oder Spawa den Geist aufgegeben hat, ist die Sache eindeutig.


----------



## diversionk (15. August 2017)

Also es ist definitiv nicht die Regel , dass ein Vorgang so unkompliziert und reibungslos abgearbeitet wird. 

Ich hatte einmal das Problem mit der Montierung einer EVGA Hybrid, weil bei dieser das Gewinde verschlissen ist (nach 2 maliger ummoniterung um die optimale Positionierung zu finden). 
Der Händler (hust hust hat was mit universum zu tun) hat mir gesagt, dass es Eigenverschulden war (Ich hatte die Karte einen Tag). Hat ganze 6 Wochen gedauert und EVGA war selber davon empört (Ich hatte mit einem sehr sehr freundlichen Mitarbeiter telefoniert).


@Mike
Ich habe gestern die EVGA FTW3 1080ti bestellt. Jetzt ist diese nicht mehr lagernd. Bei euch steht, dass wenn per Vorkasse gezahlt wird, die Ware nicht reserviert wird. Das heißt, dass ich nun wieder etwas warten muss? Oder habe ich das falsch verstanden? Hast du da nähere Informationen wann ihr diese Karte wieder auf Lager habt?

vg


----------



## Caseking-Mike (15. August 2017)

Welches konkrete Modell der EVGA 1080 Ti FTW3 hast du bestellt? Normalerweise reservieren wir bei Vorkasse erst dann, wenn die Zahlung eingetroffen ist, da es leider sehr oft Kunden gibt, die zwar bestellen, aber dann doch nicht bezahlen. Wenn du mir eine Bestellnummer gibst, kann ich mir deinen Fall genauer anschauen.

Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------



## diversionk (15. August 2017)

Habt ihr verschiedene Ausführungen? Ich sehe nur eine bei euch. 

Edit// Ich habe gerade mit dem Kollegen telefoniert und die Bestellung abgeändert. Also alles gut trotzdem danke Mike!


----------



## Caseking-Mike (16. August 2017)

Alles klar. (Es gibt jedenfalls eine Version mit Luftkühler und eine mit Wasserkühler und eine dritte Variante ist bereits nicht mehr verfügbar.)


----------



## Gimmick (9. Oktober 2017)

Interessante Dikussion in den letzten paar Seiten.

Meine EVGA 980 ti ist heute über den Jordan gegangen (geht garnichts mehr, PCIe-Anschluss der Grafikkarte haut Schutzschaltung im NT raus).
Wurde nie dran rumgebastelt, auf dem Logo ist sogar noch die Schutzfolie 

Habe beim Reklamationsantrag "Austausch" gewählt. Vermute aber schon, dass das mangels Ersatzkarte im Lager nichts wird.

Bin gespannt was bei rauskommt. Wenn es so unproblematisch wie bei diversionk verläuft, werde ich noch ein paarzig Euro mehr bei Caseking lassen - so als Motivation


----------



## Mike257 (12. Oktober 2017)

Bekommt man bei defekt den rechnungsbetrag komplett erstattet oder wonach richtet sich das ?


----------



## Mike257 (12. Oktober 2017)

Mike257 schrieb:


> Bekommt man bei defekt den rechnungsbetrag komplett erstattet oder wonach richtet sich das ?



Hat sich erledigt hab's selber rauslesen können :O


----------

